# simple question



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 17, 2011)

if you had to pick one breed of dog to take duck hunting with you what would it be?and it would be cool to see pics of dogs if ya got em...


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 17, 2011)

You know what I think.


----------



## bbducks (Mar 17, 2011)

I would have to say POODLE


----------



## Duckslayer1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Labs r the best, but I think my pug can fetch better than that poodle


----------



## FOD (Mar 17, 2011)

I say refer to the "my new hunting buddy"thread,lots of info for ya right there buddy!!!


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 17, 2011)

just gettin feedback from other hunters...i like any dog ..just like to see dog pics..on hunts and stuff....


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Mar 17, 2011)

My #1 choice would be a Lab.  Whatever dog would be #2 is so far behind #1 that I couldn't even say what it would be.  I would say a Chesapeake, but I hear they are temperamental and moody and I've already got a wife.  I guess I'd try a Chessie if I couldn't have a Lab.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Mar 17, 2011)

bbducks said:


> I would have to say POODLE
> View attachment 591623



Hahaha.

I would have to say lab...but poodle would be second


----------



## macdog82881 (Mar 17, 2011)

Not my Lab!!!!!!! A pointer is by far the best retriever , but for ducks I'd say 1. Lab 2. Chessie 3. Boykin


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 17, 2011)

My crazy, hard headed, hard chargin lab. Mostly because we are just alike...Thats what my woman says anyway.


----------



## bbducks (Mar 17, 2011)

Jerry that is a pretty pup. Looks alot like my lab, big head.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 17, 2011)

bbducks said:


> Jerry that is a pretty pup. Looks alot like my lab, big head.



He has the heart to match that big ole head. Hey where are you a fireman? 30 years on the job here.


----------



## bbducks (Mar 17, 2011)

Been a volunteer in Grady county for two years I love it thinkin bout doin it full time


----------



## Scottyhardison (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd have to say my Gannon because he's just great with my kids, and has the patients of a dog way beyond his years, of course he has to have patients with me trying to train him. I also just love the way he just blends into almost any environment, he practically disapears.


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 18, 2011)

Doesn't matter if it's a rat terrier as long as he or she does the job that you have for them to do.


----------



## jwb72 (Mar 18, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> I'd have to say my Gannon because he's just great with my kids, and has the patients of a dog way beyond his years, of course he has to have patients with me trying to train him. I also just love the way he just blends into almost any environment, he practically disapears.



There's a dog in that pic?  

My next dog will be a Boykin. I'm tired of having big dogs.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Mar 18, 2011)

> [There's a dog in that pic?  /QUOTE]
> 
> Just look at the bright light. That's the dog. Kind of a beyotch to hide.


----------



## jwb72 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, hard to hide or not he is a great looking dog!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with my boy "BUD" he's my right and left hand man in the duck hole!!

If you made me pick a 2nd and 3rd choice it would be 

2nd = black lab
3rd= yellow/white lab.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 18, 2011)

*Good looking Dog.*

A Chocko will work.


----------



## Jake62 (Mar 18, 2011)

Scotty I can tell gannon is bonnies older bro I hope she turns out as good. Gannon is gorgeous


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 18, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> > [There's a dog in that pic?  /QUOTE]
> >
> > Just look at the bright light. That's the dog. Kind of a beyotch to hide.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scottyhardison (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like a plan Larry. Gannon and Rocko already love each other like play cousins. Count me in. I tell you what that Rocko is one hard driving pup and one of the most comically expressive dogs I've ever had the plessure to be around and hunt with.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 18, 2011)

man those are all good lookin dogs and good pics too....sometimes i like seein the dogs work more than anything else....makes ya feel good


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 18, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> Sounds like a plan Larry. Gannon and Rocko already love each other like play cousins. Count me in. I tell you what that Rocko is one hard driving pup and one of the most comically expressive dogs I've ever had the plessure to be around and hunt with.



Yes Scotty, I was there the first time he saw a dead goose, he was a puppy. I have seen him grow from that to a wonder dog. Jerry has done a awesome job with that dog. He knows things and does things that most dogs his age is just learning. He has hunted just about every kind of bird out there. The funny thing is sometimes he shows Jerry and me that he knows what he is doing. Like fla. this year we had some hoodies come in I thought we had shot 3 , I sent him out to get the first 1, he got it and brought it back, the 2nd samething, but could not get him to retieve the 3th 1. He turn and look at Jerry and me, with a look like yall are dum he ran over to the grass and pickup the 3th bird and came back and then went to get 4th bird. He marked how all those birds fell and he got them in order, like he was taught. It was awesome. That is a bird that we never saw fall and there was 3 of us that day. He does things like that all the time. That why I call him ROCKO THE WONDER DOG.
Hope Ill get to meet you one day soon, your art work is awesome. I going to get a pup soon and I am going to have to get you to draw it.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Raf Salazar (Mar 18, 2011)

id have to say my chocolate lab, hank 'the tank'....had his first season this year, and despite my downfalls as a trainer, he did great!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 18, 2011)

Hank the tank is a good looking dog. There is nothing wrong with you both learning at the same time.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Alot of people say Poodle and laugh.  I just wonder how many of ya know that a Standard Poodle is a sporting breed and can and will retrieve like a champ.  Ive had the pleasure of watching one work.  It made some long blinds and obeyed perfectly.  Just as good as any lab ive ever seen.  Just saying.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 19, 2011)

*nice song dog*



Flaustin1 said:


> Alot of people say Poodle and laugh.  I just wonder how many of ya know that a Standard Poodle is a sporting breed and can and will retrieve like a champ.  Ive had the pleasure of watching one work.  It made some long blinds and obeyed perfectly.  Just as good as any lab ive ever seen.  Just saying.


 I checked  out your album. I killed one last year deer  hunting.


----------



## kwil13 (Mar 20, 2011)

Black lab


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I checked  out your album. I killed one last year deer  hunting.



Yea that was an interesting hunt.  3.5" BBs will knock em down hard.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Mar 21, 2011)

Very torn between Lab and Boykin. I have both to solve my problem. I wish I could afford to have all kinds of gundogs. Pointers, Setters, Chessies, Poodles, Labs, Boykins, Britts, and many more.


----------



## Killin Time (Mar 21, 2011)

Black labs have em all beat imo.  jw can a boykin pick up a goose and tote it 300 plus yards?


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 21, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> Black labs have em all beat imo.  jw can a boykin pick up a goose and tote it 300 plus yards?



Yellow labs are the best, and yes a boykin can pick up a goose and tote it 300 plus yards, it may have to stop a time or two, but it can do it.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 21, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Yea that was an interesting hunt.  3.5" BBs will knock em down hard.


 I got mine with a Savage Tactical 308 at about 100 yards with a 150 ,308 Corelokt bullet.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Mar 21, 2011)

Killing Time I cant answer that question on the Boykin picking up a goose at 300yds. My dog is only 7months old, but there are Boykins on this forum like Ole Cheif and T-Boy and Quackwacker can tell you they sure can. My girl just got introduced to the wingers this week and I have her going 90yds so far. She shows alot of potential.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 21, 2011)

Meat Dog Mafia said:


> Very torn between Lab and Boykin. I have both to solve my problem. I wish I could afford to have all kinds of gundogs. Pointers, Setters, Chessies, Poodles, Labs, Boykins, Britts, and many more.



Man I heard that. I wish I had enough time to devote to several breeds. I absolutely LOVE training dogs. I have few regrets in life but one I do have is not becoming a trainer much sooner. Watching these dog mature and progress is one of the most rewarding things I have ever done.
One of these days I want to train a Boykin and a couple of pointers, even if I have to borrow them.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2011)

My Jack Russell Terrier!! I just pick him up and throw him towards the duck so he knows which way to go, no whistle blowing or hand waving for me!!

On a serious note, I think ANY dog that gets the job done is fine with me. I love dogs alot, all breeds, well, maybe a select few purse dogs I could do without.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread reminds me of a bumper sticker, That went something like this...

My Lab can carry, Your Boykin 300 yds!!!  

You can tell Jerrys Getting old. All his kids are growing up or married and gone from home. He is looking for other things to teach.  Jerry it gets better when your Grandkids, soon they will be old anothe to teach in a few yours, Like my. You have to find some kids for a couple of years. Like I have too. Even tho Dogs, could be cheaper.  

Larry


----------



## Killin Time (Mar 21, 2011)

I have seen some great yellow dogs but in my exp. they are great for a dove field but hard to hide duck hunting. seems like choc hide the best but are hard to find with a good ped. and when you do they are very expensive


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 21, 2011)

i honestly used to believe the same thing till I went to Texas, the guide had a yeller dog, and it blended into the marsh grass and sandy backdrop so much so that from a distance the only way you could spot him was by finding his shadow which was black.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Mar 21, 2011)

Hard to hide....... Whatever do you mean? 
Worth it.... Wouldn't trade'm.....


----------



## BigCountry19 (Mar 21, 2011)

Levi is my duck-dawg


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 22, 2011)

BigCountry19 said:


> Levi is my duck-dawg



Awesome looking dog. Is that buck in your avatar the one I measured for Pope and Young?


----------



## Jaker (Mar 22, 2011)

I love my golden retrievers, heres bo, may try out a lab next, who knows, my only problem with labs is their energy often gets annoying on slow days, but on days where the energy is needed its great to have. I've had a few golden retrievers, 1 great one, that is the best dog I've ever hunted with, and I've shared a blind with probably 20 other dogs, almost all labs.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 22, 2011)

*Nice dog*

I am a lab man. I   have also seen some great goldens in my time. If you like goldens why dont you stay with a golden?  It is your choice but I will say this there is nothing wrong with a good Hunting golden.


----------



## BigCountry19 (Mar 22, 2011)

You remembered my buck.  Thanks again, my son-in-law was talking about the "Mothership". He reads your post. I told him I saw it.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 23, 2011)

You looked a little different in the photo but I remember the bucks that I measure. You and that son-n-law need to take a ride in the Mothership next year for some diver hunting action.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 23, 2011)

all the dogs on here look great...and it looks like they know when its time to go to work.......i enjoy seein the dogs in the field........if yall have any..on the lake..swamp..or timber im sure everyone would love to see that...my yella is about to pop with pups..cant wait to get one..and turn it in to my new partner


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> I have seen some great yellow dogs but in my exp. they are great for a dove field but hard to hide duck hunting. seems like choc hide the best but are hard to find with a good ped. and when you do they are very expensive



Who cares about a pedigree.  My chocolate female dosnt have papers, but her sire and dame were great hunting dogs.  Mine aint too bad either.  She gets every duck i send her after.  Thats what really matters.


----------



## Jaker (Mar 24, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I am a lab man. I   have also seen some great goldens in my time. If you like goldens why dont you stay with a golden?  It is your choice but I will say this there is nothing wrong with a good Hunting golden.



no I agree they do make great dogs, and I have loved mine, they have a great temperament, and are extremely smart, the only reason that I may look into a lab next is goldens are good consistent dogs if trained properly, but they won't win any races pickin up birds. Its more of a catch 22, I love the fact that my golden is not gonna move once i tell him to stay, hes not all jittery like some labs when birds are comin in, etc. but he is slow compared to some labs I have hunted with, the things i like about him go hand in hand with some of the stuff i don't like if that makes sense, either way he is only 3 yrs old, so hopefully it will be awhile before i have to get another dog.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 24, 2011)

*Some times slow is better.*

Sounds like he is a very good dog and you should be proud of him. Always remember you only get a couple of really good dogs in your life. Not every dog you own will be a good dog. Some will be crazy, some will hate to train and some wont be worth havin. But every now and then you will have that very top notch dog that will really loves you and will love to hunt for you. Enjoy those times and you will be  happy to say I  had good dog. Good luck! Enjoy the time you have with him.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 25, 2011)

Swamp Collie. LOL


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had 3 breeds of duck dog, and I guess it depends on your needs.  My golden was a little soft, but very smart and loyal.  My 120 lb. chessie wouldn't let you near my truck, backyard or anything else he thought was his when I wasn't there, but when conditions were tough, he would send the other dogs back to the truck - couldn't hurt him.  Hunting a 5 year old, 45 lb pocket rocket black lab.  Fast, durable and great with kids and other dogs.  Picked up 312 ducks this year and 62 geese.  Will pass 1000 ducks this coming season.  I like the smaller lab.  She won't break through field ice when the big dogs are laboring, and can out swim/run most she has hunted with.  In theory, I think I should be able to get an extra few years of hunting out of a smaller dog.  She achieved her MH quickly.  BTW, breeding around Easter with a stud Achilles dog from Ark.  Most potential pups have been spoken for unless she drops a big first litter, but it would be nice to have a couple around here for breeding purposes.


----------



## BigCountry19 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Jerry,  We would love to get a few divers with you next year.  I'll keep in touch.  BigCountry.Tony@gmail.com  Thanks


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 28, 2011)

Greg good to see you got the boys pickin up ducks too...thats awesome...and congrats on the jewelry...


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 28, 2011)

If my wife would let me collar them up with the tritronics, they would be the best retrievers around.  As of now, not so much.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 28, 2011)

*play with fire*



greg@teamlivewire said:


> If my wife would let me collar them up with the tritronics, they would be the best retrievers around.  As of now, not so much.


 I hope your wife does not see this . You might be in trouble.LOL. Good post!


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 28, 2011)

haha thats cool......good job little buddies


----------



## gtrman (Mar 29, 2011)

I wouldn't think of going on ANY hunt that needed a dog without Big Ernie.  I know I am being bold putting a shorthair out there, but his first year he picked up 80 or so doves, around 200 ducks, 100 or so geese, and still found time to find a few deer and point some quail, pheasant, woodcock and grouse.  All retrieved to hand...(except the deer!)    Uh, he also sired his first litter recently...I didn't think he was old enough.  He is.

Big Ern is only a year old now, but had a great first season in testing with HRC and AKC pointing tests.  I hope to have many more great seasons with him.  He has turned out to be quite a dog for me.  I don't have many pics, and what I have are not great, and I know it said DUCK hunt, but this is Ern doing what he loves to do...HUNT....


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 29, 2011)

MAN THATS a good lookin dog and seems to be a good partner...like the pics


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Mar 30, 2011)

I will have the opportunity to work with a GSP this summer. I am very excited to train a different breed of dog to be a gundog. Nice looking dog.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 30, 2011)

*Gsp*

Great breed. I had a buddy that had one and we killed a bunch of quail over that dog at Fort Gordon.


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! That's a great dog gtrman!


----------



## taylornelms (Apr 1, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> This thread reminds me of a bumper sticker, That went something like this...
> 
> My Lab can carry, Your Boykin 300 yds!!!
> 
> ...



ha, My chesapeake can carry your lab who is carrying his boykin 300 yds!!!


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Apr 1, 2011)

My chesapeake can carry your lab who is carrying his boykin 300 yds!!!

That is a good one. I trained a chessie last year and man what a hard head. I will say when they get it they have got it. I may need to start a new company. Doggie Back Packs I can make a double side pack for that chessie that can carry two Boykins. That way your dog can go out and carry the Boykins back with each a bird and the chessie can at least pick up two. Four birds in one retrieve. Who is with me. Just kidding. Good Thread.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 2, 2011)

*Be Nice*



Meat Dog Mafia said:


> My chesapeake can carry your lab who is carrying his boykin 300 yds!!!
> 
> That is a good one. I trained a chessie last year and man what a hard head. I will say when they get it they have got it. I may need to start a new company. Doggie Back Packs I can make a double side pack for that chessie that can carry two Boykins. That way your dog can go out and carry the Boykins back with each a bird and the chessie can at least pick up two. Four birds in one retrieve. Who is with me. Just kidding. Good Thread.


 One of my Duck hunting partners has a nice Chessy that I help him train. She is really a nice dog. Her only problem  she is smarter than he is. LOL. I  will not mention his name. I am sure I will get a phone call this morning as soon as he sees this post.   I want a back pack  just as soon as you start selling them.


----------



## gonehuntin (Apr 2, 2011)

Great duck dog.  She's fast can get a little loose but soft enough that one correction and you don't have to worry about breaking.  No whining no spinning.  Just a great hunting dog and test dog (has her MH).  And as you can see aint afraid to break ice.  To bad it's my fiancee's dog and not mine...


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 2, 2011)

*Looks like a fine dog!*

She looks like she is a tuff dog. It dont get no better than That!


----------



## chashlls150 (Apr 2, 2011)

You cant beat a good working lab.


----------



## gonehuntin (Apr 2, 2011)

killer elite said:


> She looks like she is a tuff dog. It dont get no better than That!



Yes.  Tough like you'd expect from a chopper pup but extremely sensible.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 2, 2011)

*4 sure*



chashlls150 said:


> You cant beat a good working lab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Apr 4, 2011)

good lookin pup man....i will always be a lab man....but i love to see any good dog work...my yellow just had 9 pups...so i got some work cut out for me.....i just have to make my pick...QUESTION...what do you think is better...the big bully of the group...the runt...or something in between...


----------



## rholton (Apr 4, 2011)

The best duck dog is a trained dog. I prefer labs. My 17 month old male is a rocket. He got his final hrc seasoned pass last weekend and his final akc senior pass this weekend. If all goes good, he will get his hrch and master before he is two. He is the one in my avatar.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 5, 2011)

*dog*



rholton said:


> The best duck dog is a trained dog. I prefer labs. My 17 month old male is a rocket. He got his final hrc seasoned pass last weekend and his final akc senior pass this weekend. If all goes good, he will get his hrch and master before he is two. He is the one in my avatar.


 Good looks and brains go along way in a gun dog!


----------



## p_foster07 (Apr 8, 2011)

Boykin Spaniel


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2011)

*Nice boykin*

That will be my next dog.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 9, 2011)

I really like the American Water Spaniel. Hunted over some labs and they are great, but the drive of this dog was unreal to fetch up the ducks.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2011)

*Nice hunt*

Where did you kill them?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 9, 2011)

Out by the Lake of the Ozarks, MO


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2011)

*good job*

good job


----------



## brittonl (Apr 10, 2011)

RIP my girl! Guess you can see where I stand .....


----------



## Skyjacker (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm taking the dog that retrieves. Currently, that would be my lab.  There are a lot of good dogs however.  My yellow lab in my avatar is my current good dog.  And she's a great one.


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Apr 11, 2011)

Those r all great lookin dogs and looked like hunts of a life time......britton1...i realy like that one.....same as skyjacker....nice pics fellas ...this is the dog and duck thread.....keep em come en


----------

